# 3 Sachen: Firewall Frage + Vorschlag + was anderes^^



## nedodu (17. Nov. 2008)

Hi. ... *3 Fragen:*

*1)* ISPConfig hat ja eine Firewall, ist das eine eigenständige oder arbeitet die mit IPTables/ipchains zusammen bzw. konfiguriert diese? Ich denke das zweite trifft zu, aber fragen schadet nie...

*2)* Balkenanzeige: Es gibt nicht zufällig ein PlugIn oder vll. geplant das man auch Balkenanzeige anstatt des Prozenzesses sehen kann? 

3) Ist _42goISP Manager_ nicht ISPConfig? Was sind die Unterschiede? 

Thx.


----------



## Till (17. Nov. 2008)

1) IPTables.
2) Nein.
3) 42goISP Manger ist der Vorgänger von ISPConfig und bereits seit über 2 Jahren nicht mehr verfügbar.

P.s. Fragen gehören nicht ins feature request Forum


----------

